# Orient 300M Saturation Diver Arrived...



## mariod (Feb 29, 2012)

My "new" Orient 300m arrived today. This is indeed a huge diver, although imho it's not out of proportion. My first impressions are very positive. The bezel action is fantastic. The bracelet seems to be of good quality, but on first sight it doesn't look as good as the bracelet of my Marinemaster. Though the clasps seem to be identical. The crown operates very precise without any wobble and it screws down like butter. Very nice. Let's proceed with some pictures...























































I'm going to tell you more after a few days of wearing this beast ;-)


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Very nice. I like the look of the Orient best. Looks like the start of a Divers collection.

:thumbup:


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Awesome diver , high on my wish list. I like it better than the Marinemaster.


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

That is one stunning Orient watch, very chunky and substantial; the bezel insert looks very classy and expensive. Nice choice. :thumbup:


----------



## Regans (Aug 5, 2013)

Lovely watches. That Orient looks amazing


----------

